# Mixing green galaxy and speedball ink



## cyanotype (May 21, 2015)

I live in a rural community and can’t quickly get ink supplies. I have a quick job that a client wants to have printed in very light blue, but all I have is white Green Galaxy ink and dark blue from speedball.... is mixing these two water based inks (with only a small amount of speedball) likely to cure properly?


----------



## kalebwoolever (Jan 22, 2021)

cyanotype said:


> I live in a rural community and can’t quickly get ink supplies. I have a quick job that a client wants to have printed in very light blue, but all I have is white Green Galaxy ink and dark blue from speedball.... is mixing these two water based inks (with only a small amount of speedball) likely to cure properly?


Hi Cyanotype- any luck with this?


----------

